# Activar luces de las bocinas parlantes : equipo Sony Genezi mhg 888 ?



## EMILIOSO (Nov 26, 2013)

este equipo cuenta con luces led  en las bocinas solo que no encuentro la forma de que enciendan cuando pongo música lo raro es que si lo hacen en modo de demostración (sony demo)ya intente con todos los botones del control remoto y con los del aparato ¿Qué debo hacer? ...


----------



## pacio (Nov 27, 2013)

Leer el manual, allí tiene que estar

Saludos
PACIO!


----------



## Kowaky (Nov 27, 2013)

EMILIOSO dijo:


> este equipo cuenta con luces led en las bocinas solo que no encuentro la forma de que enciendan cuando pongo música lo raro es que si lo hacen en modo de demostración (sony demo)ya intente con todos los botones del control remoto y con los del aparato ¿Qué debo hacer? ...


 
EMILIOSO es pulsar la tecla Options en el control remoto, con las flechas busque y seleccione Led Speakers a continuación pulsa la tecla Enter, así se iluminaran con la música.


----------

